# Looking For Everest Information



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

We are contemplating our retirement fiver and are thinking of getting it now so that it will be paid for when we retire in a few years. We are happy with our OB- the only thing I would change about it would be a king-sized bedroom slide, but since we are planning on travelling extensively ( not full time, but probably almost), we need more room. We are looking at the Everest, as it seems that they have a lot of the amenities that we want, but are still reasonably priced in comparison to some of the other similar brands.

I am just wondering if anyone here has any real experience with these trailers and any insight. Thanks


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Here ya go!

 Everest Owners 

The Challenger and Everest are made made on the same line. We love our Challenger.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I can't help with that. But I wanted to wish you good luck on whatever you choose.







I hope that you get some good advice from those that know. We just got our 1st TT, OB in June of this year, and love it. So, Good Luck!

HEIDI


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Brad,

There is one Everest I really like. It's the rear kitchen where the sink is on the back wall, the dinette slides out to one side and the refrigerator and stove slide out the other.

Nice living room with a large bedroom. Can't remember if the bed is king or queen. Of course, I'm a long way from that and I REALLY like the Heartland.

I believe Randy (Castlerock Outbackers) has done some research on Everests. You might PM him.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good luck on your quest. Im not familiar with the Everest so i wont be able to offfer anything other than some admiration for those who are ready to call it quits in the working world and enjoy the good lilfe of retierment. Someday ill be there too...
DT


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We looked at an Everest before buying the OB and really liked the 35' with the rear livingroom with the sliding doors. I really liked the quality of the unit as well as the lower price as compared to other units we looked at. I don't think you could go too wrong with one of these.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I loved the Everest too. As Humpty said, it in the same line as the Challenger on Keystone's website. We bought the Challenger because we found such a great deal on a used 2006. The only thing that you might want to look at if you are full-timing is do a comparison on insulation between the Everest and something like the Montana with the Mountaineer insulation. If you are thinking of going far North where freezing might be an issue, then you might want extra insulation to save on Propane costs for heating and to you might consider a 2nd A/C for summertime. At least get the 5th wheel prewired for the 2nd A/c in case you ever need it. We do love our Challenger though. Look at those as well.

Darlene


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep...our favorite Everest is the 366i. And they don't make it anymore. No idea why, but like Mark said, the floor plan was GREAT.

Randy


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I really like the Everest too. Congratulations!


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, it looks like we may be S.O.B.'s sooner than we thought . We have been looking at the 364Q, which is the model that has the rear den with the sliding doors. We happened across a deal on a 2007 used one that is just too good to pass up, so i guess we are going to be owners a lot sooner than I expected.

Mark , I like that floor plan that you are talking about, too, but we just can't give up that picture window- it makes paying a little extra for a waterfront space worth it when you get up in the morning and look out that picture window.

I guess our OB is officially for sale now, which is kinda sad, 'cause we really like it and Becky has it really set up nicely, but this is one that we can spend some time in.

Can we still come to the rally in Fredricksburg? Y'all can get a big hoot laughing at me backing that big one in!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, that is a very nice unit. You guys should be very comfortable living in it with QUAD slides!!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

A deal too good to pass up is what happened to us as well. Sometimes when a deal falls in your lap you just have to go for it.
You are going to love this trailer.

Darlene


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

bradnbecca said:


> Well, it looks like we may be S.O.B.'s sooner than we thought . We have been looking at the 364Q, which is the model that has the rear den with the sliding doors. We happened across a deal on a 2007 used one that is just too good to pass up, so i guess we are going to be owners a lot sooner than I expected.
> 
> Mark , I like that floor plan that you are talking about, too, but we just can't give up that picture window- it makes paying a little extra for a waterfront space worth it when you get up in the morning and look out that picture window.
> 
> ...


That's the model that we really liked too. Congratulations.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Congratulations! That is a great floorplan.

After a hot weekend in Myrtle Beach, a 2nd A/C unit has moved to the top of my wish list.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, that is a big trailer!








Congrats on finding a good deal on one.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, it is official now. We signed the papers yesterday and we are now SOB's. The trailer is on the left coast. We are going to pick it up in two weeks and will have a nice break-in trip back with it. We weren't really planning on doing anything this quickly, but the deal was too good to pass up. The Everest is beautiful and it is loaded- it has almost every option available including a fireplace. I am chomping at the bit- can't wait to go get it!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I am chomping at the bit- can't wait to go get it!!!


I don't blame you. Have fun on your way back.

BTW, you bought a used one sight unseen?









Mark


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

mswalt said:


> BTW, you bought a used one sight unseen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, not exactly, but kinda. I had someone out there look at it for me. We also got about a million detailed pictures. I ran the vin ten ways from Sunday. Then I got the warranty history from Keyston (they were much more accomodating than I thought they would be). Finally, I talked to the service manager at the dealership that they bought it from and he was very candid about the history of the unit. It is still in warranty, so I am not terribly worried about it, particularly for the price we are getting it for. Of course, I reserved the right to pass on it if there is any change in condition when I get there, but I don't think that is going to happen. Other than needing a detail, it appears to be in pristine condition, and all of the known issues have been addressed.

In the unlikely event it doesn't work out, I'll still get to make a nice drive through N. Ca and Nevada.

If I had any substantive doubts, I would have done it differently, but it sems to have fallen into place really nicely. Because of the price, this will give us about a two-year leg-up on our retirement plans. We feel very blessed.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sounds reasonable to me.

Congrats. Can't wait to see it.

Mark


----------

